# Muay Thai School



## cyrus369 (Jul 6, 2004)

im moving to the bay area soon(san jose to be particular) and i was looking to get into muay thai( I currently do kung fu). I was wondering if anyone knows of any good school or anything I should look for in a good mt school. 

thanks


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 6, 2004)

I Don't know any good places, I just wanted to say WOW!!!
from Kung Fu to Muy Thai. what a switch.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 6, 2004)

Fairtex. . .period! That's where my current instructor trained, and that is where I will be going ot train when I relocate to the bay. They have a school in S.F. and one in Daly City. Check them out a fairtex.com  Good luck.

AJ


----------



## cyrus369 (Jul 6, 2004)

Han-Mi said:
			
		

> I Don't know any good places, I just wanted to say WOW!!!
> from Kung Fu to Muy Thai. what a switch.


why such a big switch? muay thai is really the only other art that interest me besides my current style which is not offered in the bay, most of the schools are in so cal. fairtex looks good, but im a lilttle hesitant about driving an hour just to take an hour class.


----------



## KajuMom (Jul 7, 2004)

I live in San Jose and a popular school is Cung Le's kickboxing on McKee Rd. at Toyon. Normally, their web site is up with lots of info but seems to be down right now :idunno: :

http://www.cungle.com/

*Cung Le Martial Arts Training*
*(408) 729-4468*
I don't know much about the school other than what I've seen on their site, but I believe training includes Muay Thai.

Good luck,
Jackie


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 7, 2004)

If you are in San Jose, you should go to American Kickboxing Academy (AKA).  http://www.akakickbox.com/  AKA is definitely tops with lots of champion kickboxers, MMA fighters, Frank Shamrock submission grappling, and David Camarillo Jiu-Jitsu & Judo.  AKA is in South San Jose.  I know people who train there now and who have trained there in the past.  Really top-rate school.

Cung Le would be a good second choice.  They do San Shou, not Muay Thai.  San Shou combines kickboxing with wrestling takedowns.  No knees or elbows (as far as I know).  Cung Le has  schools on the East side and in Santa Clara (north side).  I've visited the Santa Clara school.  Pretty impressive.

San Jose is a big place.  You may want to let us know what part of town you are looking in as cross-town evening commutes can be horrendous.  There are lots of schools.  You might also look at Rey's Wing Chun if you are on the East side.  They do Wing Chun and Muay Thai.


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Jul 7, 2004)

If Muy Tai is what you are looking for then I would suggest the AKA as well. I trained there for only four days unfortunately because I ripped my Achilles Tendon in half working out with one of the instructors. I have also seen several of the fighters/instructors fight in the past and have been pretty impressed. I would be training there still since I am back to 100% health if I had not moved to Livermore. I have a hard enough time squeezing in Kenpo, the gym and a commute from Livermore to San Jose everyday. So Check'em out! and Welcome to the Bay Area.

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 7, 2004)

cyrus369 said:
			
		

> why such a big switch? muay thai is really the only other art that interest me besides my current style which is not offered in the bay, most of the schools are in so cal. fairtex looks good, but im a lilttle hesitant about driving an hour just to take an hour class.



You are right about the commute to SF from San Jose--except, more like 1.5 hours + if you want to go to an evening class.

May I ask what style of Kung Fu you studied?  There are quite a few Kung Fu schools in this area and some are hard to research.  I did do quite a bit of research on local schools a couple years ago (before picking Ralph Gracie Jiu Jitsu in Mt. View) and I may be able to help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 7, 2004)

cyrus369 said:
			
		

> why such a big switch? muay thai is really the only other art that interest me besides my current style which is not offered in the bay, most of the schools are in so cal. fairtex looks good, but im a lilttle hesitant about driving an hour just to take an hour class.


Maybe I'm showing ignorance to kung fu but, as far as I know, it is a soft style. Mainly based in redirection and quick snap striking. Muy Thai is a hard blocking, full body striking(less snap, more get your body weight behind it) type of style. I don't know much about all the different styles of Kung Fu though, so I could be very wrong.:idunno:


----------



## cyrus369 (Jul 7, 2004)

Han-Mi said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm showing ignorance to kung fu but, as far as I know, it is a soft style. Mainly based in redirection and quick snap striking. Muy Thai is a hard blocking, full body striking(less snap, more get your body weight behind it) type of style. I don't know much about all the different styles of Kung Fu though, so I could be very wrong.:idunno:


here is some light reading for you,  http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/info/faq03.php

i currently take kung fu san soo which is a a mix of hard and soft. 

heres a few clips from some schools:

http://www.easthillskungfu.com/videos.htm

http://www.sansoomichigan.com/vidgallery.htm

http://www.easthillskungfu.com/fair.htm

i might check aka out when i visit next week


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow, didn't know there was any hard style Kung Fu. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Jul 17, 2004)

Fairtex comes highly recommended.  A good friend has trained there for some time, and learned quite a bit.  The Fairtex group has also fielded some phenomenally good fighters.

 Personally, I would probably train at Terry Tippie's school in Pacifica.  Terry is a long-time student of Ajarn Chai Sirisute.


----------



## cyrus369 (Jul 18, 2004)

fairtex is a bit too far for me. yahoo show aka is only about 10 min from my house so i will check them out later this week


----------

